# Omolene 200 and supplements???



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Okay so my gelding is 2 yrs old as of April 22nd. He went into training on June 1st and got him back on July 1st. I was referred to these trainers but I don't think they fed my horse properly and he came back with tons of scars BUT after only 30 days I take him out on trails and just in the arena. I don't ride him for long periods of time only because his knees still have not fused together and I don't want to much stress on them. Anyways, when he was at the trainers and when he came back home, he lost some weight and looks ribby and also doesn't have a shine to his coat and his hooves have those dry tiny cracks!! 

Sooooo I have ordered him some "Horseshoer's Secret", "Nu-Image", and today I bought him some "Omolene 200".

All these were really highly recommended to me from a couple of friends but I wanted to know if any of y'all have ever used any 3 of these and if so how were the results and how long did it take for you to see the results?

I am looking for my horse just to barely put on a little more weight and fill out more, also I am looking for a shinier healthier looking mane, tail, and coat and some healthy looking hooves with no cracks. I would love to hear y'alls results if you have used these. Thanks.

But as you can see from those pics, he looks a little on the lean side, especially the 2nd picture. I am open to all suggestons,


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone?? Lol, sorry, I am just excited to know if this stuff really works.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If his knees have not closed, you should NOT ride him at ALL!!! You can be doing serious long-term damage to his joints. Even if he's fine now, he could end up with soundness issues sooner rather than later.

Read these articles, both written by well respected vets.
http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf
And They Call Us Horse Lovers - Articles

As for his feed, I would make sure he has all of the grass hay or timothy hay that he can eat. That will help put on weight slowly.
MyHorse.com - Let Your Horse Eat Hay (page 2 talks about weight gain).

For "feed", I would give him one 3qt scoop of Alfalfa pellets a day with Platinum Performance supplement or Nutri-Plus++ supplement. Add a little water to make it all stick. That will round out his nutrition and give him all the protein he needs. If you want to add more fat, check out stabilized rice bran (powder, pellet, or oil) or flax.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I use Horseshoer's Secret. It takes a long time to start working, but it makes a HUGE difference if you're willing to stick it out.

I'm also using Omolene 300 for my almost-yearling filly, it was recommended by my vet. He had also told me it would be a good idea to switch to 200 when she was a yearling and keep her on that until she is full grown. He said it will supply her with all the nutrients and whatnots she needs. She also gets orchard grass hay and alfalfa pellets, as well as a mineral lick, so if you are feeding your horse something different, it might not be giving him what he needs.

As far as his coat, I give my horses Mazola corn oil. Just a little "glug" and both their coats have gotten really shiny. I don't know how it is where you're from, but here, I can get a huge 20lb jug for like $22. It's cheaper than any coat supplement, and you don't need to give them anywhere near as much so it lasts way longer. I think I've had mine for two months, one "glug" a day for both horses, and I still have half the jug. I also haven't noticed them reacting negatively to it.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

My young'ns get dac Oil or Bloom, Colt Grower and DDA, sweet feed fed by BM and coastal hay. My favorite feed is Ultium.....3lbs once or twice daily depending on fresh grass access.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Always try the natural way first.
Before humans confined horses to paddocks of just pasture they ate alot of different herbs and plants that gave them the vitamins and minerals and we now supplement with man made - processed supplements . Not saying they are bad just not as good .

Now think about what your horse needs and there will be something below to help

Let us consider some of the natural sources of Vitamins and Minerals one at a time.
*Vitamin A:* Is found in Carrots and Leafy Green Vegetables and is therefore much better fed as such, rather than processed supplements.
*Vitamin B:* Is found in all grains and the idea of giving Vitamin B supplements to animals which have grain in their diet is a complete nonsense. Vitamin B12 is a little harder to get and is best found in the herb Comfrey that can be offered (occasionally and in small quantities!) and in these doses is a valuable supplement.
*Bioflavinoids:* Can be supplied with a little Buckwheat to provide for Rutin especially for healthy blood vessels.
*Vitamin C:* Is found in fresh greens in abundance and it is a poor horse which has no access to green pick. If a horse is kept away from greens for a time a few Rosehips Tea Bags in boiling water and allowed to cool will provide all the Vitamin C and Iron that is missing.
*Choline: * Is found in bitter vegetables and the leaves of Dandelions and a few fresh leaves can be offered a stabled horse from time to time. Otherwise let a few dandelions grow around the yard and the Horse will chose them for itself.
*Vitamin D:* Is synthesized by the action of Sunlight on Skin and found in Fish Oils. Not needed as a supplement for grazing animals.
*Vitamin E:* Is found in fresh wheat germ along with the whole range of Vitamin B's. Wheat germ is a commercial source of both E's and B's. A little fresh wheat germ for those horses not on grains is all that is required. Anything more expensive or more processed is nonsense.
*Calcium:* Is found in Dry Feed, Leafy Greens and in Molasses (along with Sulfur)
*Iron:* Is found in Wheat Germ, Green Feed, Rosehips and in Molasses.
*Silica:* Is found in Grain and Dry Feed in abundance.
*Trace Elements:* Are all found in Kelp.
It all boils down to Grains, Green Feed, Wheat Germ, Molasses, Carrots, Rosehips and Kelp. To this I would add Garlic as a protection against infection and provide access to the odd weed like Dandelion and Comfrey. 


*Garlic  *  Cluster of bulbs forming the garlic clove which when broken release a strong odour.Nutrient value – Predominantly consists of sulphur compounds containing allicin and allin, volatile oils, trace minerals zinc and copper.  
Benefits – Antibiotic – very effective for fighting bacteria especially in the digestive tract, helping to maintain the balance of the gut flora. Antifungal and antiparasitic - effective against hookworms, tapeworms, pinworms and roundworms and aids in the deterrence of external parasites/insects. Alterative – blood cleanser and enhances circulation that assists in recovery from illness. An excellent all purpose preventative herb. 1 tablespoon daily or as directed by your practitioner of granulated form. If fed fresh, 2 cloves crushed/chopped.  
*







Chamomile* A small daisy-like flower, with a delightful aromatic scent. Nutrient Value - is high in phosphorous and calcium utilised by the nervous system.  
Benefits – sedative by reducing nervous tension or excitement, carminative, eases flatulence and colic in the gut and improves digestion, anti-inflammatory, analgesic, antispasmodic – reducing spasm or tension in the gut. A good general purpose herb. One handful daily  (may be made into a tea)
*Brewers Yeast* A powder supplement.Nutrient value - Rich source of Vitamin B, protein and phosphorous also contains iron, potassium, calcium, chromium and selenium.  
Benefit - Helps strengthen the immune system and regulate the body’s natural yeast balance. Is also beneficial for the function and balance of the nervous system. 1-2 tablespoons daily 
*







Rosehips  *The hips are small olive shaped seedpods, which remain after flowering.Nutrient value - Very rich source of vitamin C, and iron; also contains biotin, vitamins A, B and a variety of other vitamins.  
Benefits - High vitamin C content assists the horse to fight off infection and maintain a strong immune system, astringent - helpful with gut disturbances and scouring, and is beneficial to boost poor coat and hoof condition.   2 tablespoons daily (may be made into a tea)  
*Dolomite* A powder supplement. Nutrient value - Contains calcium and magnesium in a natural form.  
Benefit - Calcium is essential for bone growth, repair and strength, muscle contraction, blood clotting and metabolism.1-2 tablespoons daily 
*Natra Kelp* A liquid form of seaweed made in Australia from Tasmanian bull kelp. Nutrient value – Kelp contains sodium, potassium, calcium, magnesium, iron, iodine, zinc, copper, aluminium and silica Vitamin B1  Benefits – Anti-hypothyroid – used effectively for under active thyroid, which effects proper growth, energy and metabolism An excellent complete source of easily digestable trace minerals for your horse.   10ml daily or as otherwise specified


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

*and more lol*

*Raw Honey* Lovely golden syrup with a delightful sweet flavour. Nutrient value – Combination of sugars fructose and glucose, organic acids, and mineral and vitamin traces.   
Benefits – Effective for horses with coughs, will help to reduce irritation. Also has a soothing and calmative action.  1 tablespoon daily.
*







Apple Cider Vinegar  *A brown coloured liquid with a pungent smell. Best to use raw unfiltered, organic and unpasteurised. Nutrient value- A rich source of potassium, vitamins-A, B1-3, 5 & 6, C & E minerals- calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, chlorine, organic sodium, copper, sulphur, iron, fluorine, manganese, and pectin. Benefits - It is a proven arthritic treatment/preventative, useful in the prevention/treatment of tying up, oxidises blood, helping to keep it healthy and aids in blood circulation that in turn promotes soft tissue healing. It is also an antiviral and aids in strengthening the immune system. A great package for improving/maintaining overall health. 20-40ml daily or as otherwise specified
*Mill Molasses (Blackstrap)*  A by-product of the manufacture of raw sugar from sugar cane. A dark brown sticky syrup with a slight sweet odour. Nutrient value- Rich source of iron, calcium and potassium, also contains lots of other vitamins and minerals. May tempt a fussy eater.1 tablespoon per 5 litres water
*Coarse Grain Sea Salt  *Is organically harvested from water from the Indian Ocean and sun dried on natural basalt rock pans. Nutrient value- Contains sodium chloride, magnesium, calcium, potassium, sulphur, iron, manganese, boron, lithuin and trace elements Benefit- This product is fully mineralised, unlike refined table salt that consists of almost 100% sodium chloride with an artificial source of iodine added. Great natural source of minerals and trace elements required by your horse, and of course being natural makes it easy for your horse to metabolise. 1 teaspoon daily
*Rock Salt*  Pink and quartz like in appearance, supplies sodium naturally. Lumps as required
*Barley*  Oval shaped yellow seed. May be fed rolled or boiled. Boiling the barley makes it easier to digest. Nutrient value- A source of fat, fibre, lysine, calcium and phosphorus. Benefits - Great source of energy with the reputation of being a ‘cool’ feed. Dosage dependant on workload (If fed whole, must be boiled)
*French White Millet  *Small golden seed, must be cooked, soaked or crushed, to just soften the husk.Nutrient value - Very high in silica. Benefit - Facilitates the elimination of foreign wastes from the body, facilitates the action of calcium in the body to strengthen bones and hooves, condition hair and skin. 1 teacup
*Whole Linseeds*  Small dark coloured seeds. Bring to the boil and then simmer for one hour. (Unboiled, linseeds are toxic) Nutrient value and benefits - see below ‘cold pressed linseed oil. ’½ teacup (boiled)
*Cold Pressed Linseed Oil (Flax Oil)*  A deep golden coloured oil. Nutrient value - Contains essential fatty acids – linolenic omega 3, linolenic omega 6 and oleic acid omega 9. Good source of easily digested protein, abundant source of trace minerals. Benefits - Aids in digestion, excellent for the immune system in that it prevents/alleviates autoimmune diseases such as arthritis. A good supplement for maintaining general vitality, energy and stamina due to the increased oxidation caused by the fatty acids. 25 ml daily
*Black Sunflower Seeds*  A black flat oval shaped seed. Nutrient value - High in vitamin E, fatty acid omega 6, and a good source of protein. Benefits- Vitamin E is necessary for general well being, promotes healing of the body after injury or trauma and inhibits inflammation and stimulates the immune system. The oil content of the seeds aids in improving coat condition. 1 cup daily
*Oats*  A small oval shaped golden coloured seed/grain Nutrient value- Crude protein, fat, silica, calcium, vitamins E & A, phosphorous and potassium Benefits- Oats are very nutritious and are a concentrated source of energy, ideal for horses that have higher energy requirements, ie working, growing or ill horses. The husk of the oat is a source of fibre and therefore makes this grain less likely to cause digestive upsets. Oats are a nervine in that it balances the nervous system, which is contrary to the reputation of oats. The correct amount of oats should not fizz your horse whilst feeding too much will do exactly that. Don’t be afraid to feed this wonderful grain but be careful in that it is dose sensitive. Dosage dependant on work load  
*Storage of Herbs *  Herbs are best stored in individual airtight containers away from direct light. Apple cider vinegar should not be stored in a clear container - a ceramic or solid colour plastic container is preferable. Natra Kelp and Cold Pressed Linseed Oil are best kept in a cool environment, so in the summer months should be refrigerated. Herbs and natural diet supplements stored in this manner will maintain their freshness and nutrient value over a longer period of time.  *Phasing in the natural diet  *As with any alteration to your horse’s diet it is imperative that you introduce new feeds and supplements gradually over a period of time. A phase-in period of one to two weeks is recommended. If you are converting from a commercially prepared feed to the natural diet, slowly introduce half the supplements in the first week and then the remainder in the second week. In about 3 months, you should notice a significant difference in your horse. 
*Pasture*  Horses have evolved as grass and roughage eating herbivores and therefore their digestive systems are designed to process large amounts of roughage. For this reason it is important that you make available an adequate amount of roughage, daily, for your horse to consume. Allowing the horse to naturally graze on pasture may provide this, or alternatively may be supplemented by hand feeding hay. Lucerne Hay is an excellent form of calcium but should not be fed in excess. Good quality grass/oaten hay should make up the majority of the roughage, ideally a mixture of hay would be most beneficial. 
*Water  *Horses must have access to abundant fresh water at all times. Water is essential for proper digestion in that it assists the continued movement of food through the digestive system and in the uptake of water soluble nutrients. The elimination of wastes is aided by water. Keeping the body adequately hydrated is essential for normal cellular activity and vital organ function. It is important to ensure that your horse has access to good quality water. If there is a problem in the mineral content (some bore water may have this problem) or if it is contaminated, your horse may only drink a small amount that is not adequate for healthy body function. As a rough guide, a resting horse under cool to temperate conditions requires about 4-5 litres of water per 100kg of body weight.


natural diet for horses, equines, ponies, herbs, country park animal herbs


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well before Scout went to the trainer he got an okay from my vet AS LONG as it is light riding, no more than an hour a day. NO up and down trails, just flat ground. I use a very light weight saddle and I am light weight myself. I looked at those articles and I do NOT ride my horse like race ppl did their TBs. That is totally understandable with those horses messing up their knees etc. 

Okay, so on the feed part, I have tried natural stuff. But I live in northern California and there is no such thing as grass or pasture grazing in the summers, nothing but weeds and star thistle that we fight on pulling all year long. Ppl have told me that California has lacked the natural supplements and vitamins for horses which is why I chose to try and find something that will work. Scout is a picky eater and he refuses to eat carrots, apples, won't lick a salt or mineral block, doesn't even take sugar cubes and is picky about certain grains.  That is why I am praying that I can mix in some of this other stuff with this sweet feed and hopefully he won't turn it down.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet feed is bad for horses. The molasses and corn are high in sugar and starch. It's like giving a kid candy and ice cream for dinner. It can negatively change a horse's attitude and/or metabolism.

For "feed", I would give him one 3qt scoop of Alfalfa pellets a day with Platinum Performance supplement or Nutri-Plus++ supplement. Add a little water to make it all stick. That will round out his nutrition and give him all the protein he needs. If you want to add more fat, check out stabilized rice bran (powder, pellet, or oil) or flax. 

I have yet to meet a horse turn their nose up at Alfalfa pellets.

As for your vet, if he gave the okay to put a 2yr old in training that didn't have their knees closed yet, then I would seriously find a new vet...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Feed him more hay. That is the first step in putting more weight on a horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree more hay, free choice if you can. I started my dull coated, skin allergy plagued, 3 year old filly on Omega Horseshine. I have been very impressed by it. 
I get it from Smartpak in the daily premeasured doses. I noticed they had it at TSC as well if you have one in your area. I love the Smartpak premeasured things though


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well I already bought the Omolene 200 and I heard great things by it so I just started him on it this evening. I was just wanting to know if anyone else has tried it, I just called it sweet feed because it smelled sweet. 

I also had already put in the order from smart pak in the premad paks of Nu-Image and Horseshoer's Secret!! Once they get here I will start him on that.

I will keep y'all updated with him AND I will continue to ride him lightly. I would understand if I started him under a year like some race horses AND ran him hard but I don't even run him at all. He is very well taken care of and thank you for your concern but I feel my horse will do great on the supplements that I have chosen for him. I already took some before pictures and I will share some After pictures after the supplements and feed has already started making changes. As for feeding him more, he is already on a 1 1/2 flakes of alfalfa in the morning and 1 1/2 at night. I don't want to feed him any more than that as alfalfa tends to make him hot if too much. I have tried the grass hay around here and I will Never get it again, after trying from many different ppl, every bale was full of foxtails. This isn't the best place for hay I guess, idk.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have tried Omelene. It put weight on my easy keeper, but it also turned her into a total witch (PMS-y mare), spooky on trails, and her feet started growing in poorly after a couple months on it. All of these corrected when we switched from grain-based feeds to a forage based diet with proper vitamins.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

APHA MOMMA said:


> I will keep y'all updated with him AND I will continue to ride him lightly. I would understand if I started him under a year like some race horses AND ran him hard but I don't even run him at all.


Race horses are usually started at 20-24 months old, not under a year old. 

Even "light riding" can have long-term effects on young joints. Just some food for though, I won't say any more on the subject ;-).



> He is very well taken care of and thank you for your concern but I feel my horse will do great on the supplements that I have chosen for him.


Then why did you come here for advice? You asked if what you picked was good, and I (and some others) are saying it's not (the Omelene).



> As for feeding him more, he is already on a 1 1/2 flakes of alfalfa in the morning and 1 1/2 at night. I don't want to feed him any more than that as alfalfa tends to make him hot if too much. I have tried the grass hay around here and I will Never get it again, after trying from many different ppl, every bale was full of foxtails. This isn't the best place for hay I guess, idk.


Straight Alfalfa can be fine, though adding grain will definitely make him high as a kite. He should be on 1.5-2.5% of his body weight a day in hay. If you can't feed him any more Alfalfa, then I would suggest trying to find timothy or bermuda (or a blend with one of those) of hay cubes. Timothy hay is also a good choice.

Good feet, a shiney coat, and good muscle tone starts with good nutrition. Adding supplements may or may not help if you don't have a good, balanced diet to start with.

I would have him on either Triple Crown 12% supplement or Grow N Win Alfa, 2-5 lbs dry weight of beet pulp (shredded with NO molasses, soaked or dry), and 1 cup of stabilized rice bran (no Omelene or grain or other feed). That will give him all the nutrition he needs, high fat, and a shiney coat. He will stay calm, his coat and feet will improve, and you will save money too. You may not need to add hay cubes or any extra hay to his diet if you feed enough beet pulp.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you used the pre-measured packs before? You're going to love them. I have a dog on a supplement as well as one horse. It makes feeding time so easy with each of their "treats" in their own storage drawer. 
The auto order is great too. They are right on top of it when you need to change an order or put off a shipment. You can do it all online. I just love Smartpak, can you tell? :lol:


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Luvs2ride1979, you know, now that I think about it, I have heard that beet pulp also does wonders, so maybe after this bag of Omolene I will try that instead, thanks for reminding me about it. 

Oh and I meant racehorses being ridden under 2 not under a year, lol, whoops, thanks for the correction.

I came here asking because I wanted to see if anyone has had any experience with these 3 things, I look at all the negatives and the positives. The reason why I started with Omolene is because it was recommended and before the trainer he was on just a typical sweet feed but he never ever got hot headed whatsoever so I figured Omolene would be fine for him. He was nice and healthy before the trainer and then when he came back he was really ribby and dull looking, I seriously don't think they fed him enough for when they were working him, and they had him in a box stall with just a cubed in area outside to walk, but they told me they had him on plain grass hay and I just don't think he took to it well. 

The vet also told me that he could be going through a goofy stage and a growth spurt. I went and measured him yesterday and he is now 15.1 hh when last year at this time he was 14.1 hh. He is really leggy still and down hill so I am hoping he can get out of that. I just wanted to help his process of fattening him up since the heat doesn't help at all with just feeding him the alfalfa. It was 114 degrees yesterday, bleh, I don't know how much more of this heat I can handle.

I am totally open to all suggestions though so don't get me wrong, I just wanted to also hear who else has used the stuff and the result. So if Scout shows me the first signs of being a little butthead like your mare was a witch, I know that it is the food, but yah, I am really thinking about the beet pulp now. 

Oh Vidaloco, I have never tried the smartpaks before but I always got the catalog for the website and there stuff but I was finally like, hmm... I should really try this, probably would make it alot easier since it is premeasured. If Scout does well on it I will keep him on it and then when my 2 little colts come along I will add them on with Grow Colt in the smartpaks.  I can't wait for it to come in, it says they will get here on the 28th, yay.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you want to do beet pulp and keep doing smartpaks, I'd do a smartpak of SmartVite Maintenance Alfalfa, SmartHoof or Farriers Formula, and Omega Horseshine (4 scoops, 4oz) or Cocosoya Ultra (2 scoops/6oz). Once he's up to a good weight, you can cut out the Horseshine or Cocosoya, or reduce it to the regular maintenence level.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Well is the beet pulp also great for the hooves also along with a shiny coat and maintaining a good weight? If so then can't I just stick to that instead of giving him so many different other things?

I tried the Omega Horseshine because a friend of mine had it and let me sample some but Scout is such a picky eater that he REFUSED it with anything, we even tried it in sweetfeed and with molasses on it.  Grrrr.... That horse won't even eat a apple or carrot, haha. Never heard of the cocosoya so I will have to look into that.

Now on beetpulp? Is it naturally something that taste good for horses? Man I sure hope so. What about Grow Colt for when my weanlings get here? Is that a good idea or is there something else that may work better to supplement them with?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Beet pulp only adds fiber and calories. It doesn't have much else in the way of nutrients or fat. You would be replacing the Omelene with it, and adding the SmartVite to round out the vitamins and minerals he needs. The rest of the stuff is up to you, if you think he needs it.


----------

